# Vattenfall Cyclassics 100 KM Strecke



## crasher-mike (6. Mai 2007)

Hi,

hat wer einen Link, der die Strecke beschreibt, beziehungsweise Lust die Strecke am Wochenende einmal abzufahren ?


----------



## Marec (6. Mai 2007)

Moin,

abgesehen von den zich Wiederholungen mit dem Waseberg ist das die Strecke die auch die Jedermänner fahren. Speziell sogar die 100 Km Runde über Hittfeld und Jesteburg.
Gruß Marec

http://www.hew-cyclassics.de/downloads/VC07_Profil_Elite.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harald_legner (6. Mai 2007)

Du wirst aber nicht über die Köhlbrandbrücke kommen, die ist im Normalfall für Radfahrer gesperrt.
Falls du mal vor den Cyclassics da rüber willst, könntest du am 17.06.07 an der Fahrradsternfahrt teilnehmen.


----------



## crasher-mike (8. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Hinweise. Ich werde mir das noch einmal auf einer detailierteren Karte anschauen.

Das ich nicht über die Brücke fahren kann, ist weniger schlimm, da mich mehr die länge der Anstiege interessieren.


----------



## Tourenfahrer (10. Mai 2007)

Hi,
könnt Ihr uns Tipps zum organisatorischen Ablauf geben? Wir starten zum ersten Mal bei so einem Megaevent und fragen uns, ob wir beispielsweise mit dem Auto oder besser mit Bus und Bahn zum Epizentrum vordringen... sollte man schon am Vortag anreisen oder reicht es, in der Früh einzutrudeln? Wir stellen uns alles sehr unübersichtlich vor, da ja immerhin über 20000 Leute das Gleiche wollen....


Gruss Dirk


----------



## Ober (10. Mai 2007)

1 Tag vorher anreisen, damit man in Ruhe die Startunterlagen/Transponder einsammeln kann.
Wo man gut parken kann werde ich hier nicht schreiben 
Aber da man sich eh ein wenig einrollen sollte, kann man gut das Rad im Hotel lassen. Aber man sollte frühzeitig buchen, damit man noch etwas findet


----------



## crasher-mike (11. Mai 2007)

ist eigentlich schon einmal jemand von euch die rtf in buchholz gefahren, die jetzt am sonntag stattfindet ?


----------



## harald_legner (11. Mai 2007)

Tourenfahrer schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnt Ihr uns Tipps zum organisatorischen Ablauf geben? Wir starten zum ersten Mal bei so einem Megaevent und fragen uns, ob wir beispielsweise mit dem Auto oder besser mit Bus und Bahn zum Epizentrum vordringen... sollte man schon am Vortag anreisen oder reicht es, in der Früh einzutrudeln? Wir stellen uns alles sehr unübersichtlich vor, da ja immerhin über 20000 Leute das Gleiche wollen....


Du solltest auf jeden Fall schon mindestens einen Tag vorher in Hamburg sein. Damit hast du dann genügend Zeit, deine Startunterlagen abzuholen, den Transponder ans Rad zu basteln, nochmals dein rad und deine sonstige Ausrüstung zu checken, die Radmesse zu besuchen und überhaupt die Stadt zu geniessen.
Zudem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es geschickt ist, frühmorgens oder gar nachts (ich weiss nicht, wie weit Meinersen von HH entfernt ist) noch eine längere Autotour zu unternehmen.
Du solltest dir also eine Unterkunft in Hamburg suchen. Sofern die so bis ca. 15km von der Innenstadt entfernt ist, würde ich dann mit dem Rad zum Start fahren (bzw. würde ich das nicht nur - ich habe das bei meinen 4 Teilnahmen so gemacht). Es ist schon witzig, wie der Strom der Radler immer breiter wird, wenn man sich der Innenstadt nähert.


----------



## crasher-mike (12. Mai 2007)

Falls noch jemand interesse hat; es findet morgen eine Kennlernrunde statt.

http://www.hew-cyclassics.de/talk/v...&start=0&sid=897066959325597a20d516c048603f51


----------



## Sabo.g (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
findet in diesem Jahr am Sonntag vor den Cyclassics wieder die Abfahrt der 100 km Runde ab (Lufthansa-Classics)?

MFG Sabo


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juli 2009)

nur aus gaudi müsste man die cyclassics mal mit einem enduro-bike mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brun0x (21. Juli 2009)

dann lieber eine rtf.

65 euro wäre mir der spass nicht wert.


----------



## Danny-128 (21. Juli 2009)

Geile sache !!!
Damit hohlt sich Vattenfall wohl das Geld für die Ersatzteile im AKW Krümmel !

Guter Sponsor !!!


----------



## Brun0x (23. Juli 2009)

ne, das geld geht in die upsolot ag kasse.

abgesehen davon bin ich auch nicht mehr bereit soviel geld für das bißchen radeln zu zahlen. da stellen andere veranstalter für weitaus weniger geld mehr auf die beine.


----------



## Brun0x (23. Juli 2009)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo,
> findet in diesem Jahr am Sonntag vor den Cyclassics wieder die Abfahrt der 100 km Runde ab (Lufthansa-Classics)?
> 
> MFG Sabo



schau mal hier : http://www.helmuts-fahrrad-seiten.de/Termine-RTF-Radtour.html

09.08., So.
11:00 *Lufthansa Cyclassics-Runde*

Grupppenfahrt entlang der 100er-Cyclassics-Route, Schnitt über 30 km/h Hamburg-Zentrum
Mönckeberstraße 
Vorm Saturn-Eingang 100
0 Private Veranstaltung


----------



## Kampfmaschine (23. Juli 2009)

Danny-128 schrieb:


> Geile sache !!!
> Damit hohlt sich Vattenfall wohl das Geld fÃ¼r die Ersatzteile im AKW KrÃ¼mmel !
> 
> Guter Sponsor !!!



Die suche KrÃ¤ftige Biker um die Turbinen mit Pedalkraft nachher anzutreiben!
Jahresgehalt ab 80000â¬!
Damit Sie eine Alternative haben wenn die Kraftwerke vom Netz gehen!

Sorry, sollte man BOYKOTIEREN!


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Atomkraftwerke sicher und gut. Sollten nur mal neue AKWs gebaut
werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brun0x (24. Juli 2009)

Also doch nicht sicher und doch nicht gut ? ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Juli 2009)

Sicher und gut, wenn Sie neue AKWs bauen. Das alte AKW sollte 
dann zu machen.


----------



## Hanseaticer (27. Juli 2009)

Moin,

kurze Frage an die Experten hier:

Ich wollte die Cyclassics mitfahren, habe aber die Anmeldefrist verpennt. Nun fällt ein Kumpel aufgrund einer OP aus und ich würde gerne seinen Platz einnehmen. Nun sehe ich auf der Homepage, dass eine Ersatzfahrernennung nicht möglich ist.

Kennt jemand einen Trick, wie ich trotzdem für ihn fahren kann? Wäre doch eigentlich Quatsch,dass ein Startplatz dann einfach ungenutzt bleibt? 

Grüße
Hanseaticer


----------



## Sabo.g (27. Juli 2009)

dein Kumpel füllt die Vollmacht die bei seiner Anmeldebestätigung angeheftet ist (siehe Email Dokument S.2) auf deinen Namen aus, du holst dir die Unterlagen und startest unter seinem Namen

mfg Sabo


----------



## jup. (4. August 2009)

jemand interesse an einem 100km-startplatz !?!?
muss leider wegen sehnenscheidenproblemen dies jahr drauf verzichten...
62,50 hab ich gezahlt, übergabe der unterlagen am freitag/ samstag, 14./15.08.09, vor ort...


----------



## funky^jAY (12. August 2009)

sorry fÃ¼r den Threadmissbrauch 

hi,

hat noch jemand Interesse an einem Startplatz fÃ¼r die 100km?
Ich bin momentan im Praktikum in der Schweiz und ich habe keine Zeit mal eben die 900km nach HH zu dÃ¼sen.

Die RÃ¼cktrittsversicherung(welche ich abgeschlossen habe) ist mal voll fÃ¼rn Arsch!!! HÃ¤tte ich mir mal vorher durchlesen sollen was da versichert ist, und was nicht. 

Bin angemeldet fÃ¼r die 100km und bin noch nicht mitgefahren. Startplatz dÃ¼rfte also ziemlich weit hinten liegen.

Gestartet werden mÃ¼Ãte unter meinem Namen und die Anmeldung & Vollmacht gÃ¤be es dann per Mail.

40â¬ und Ihr kÃ¶nnt losradeln

WerLust hat, bitte per PM melden

grÃ¼Ãe,
funky


----------



## Neckarinsel (13. August 2009)

62,50 Euro !! , das ist echt eine reine Abzocke


----------



## AndreZ. (13. August 2009)

Irgendwie müssen ja die ganzen Columbia, Milram und Co Profis bezahlt werden.

Was liegt da näher als sich das Geld von den Jedermännern zu holen.

Wobei man fairer Weise auch sagen muss, dass die ganze Orga mit Streckensperrung und allem was dazu gehört auch nicht ganz billig sein dürfte!

Trotzdem sehe ich das auch nicht mehr ein und fahre daher dieses Jahr nicht mehr mit...mal abgesehen davon das man vorne in der Spitzengruppe fast tot gefahren wird weil es Leute gibt die denken es geht um ein Millionen Preisgeld!

Da fahre ich dann lieber MTB


----------



## northpoint (13. August 2009)

Neckarinsel schrieb:


> 62,50 Euro !! , das ist echt eine reine Abzocke



Ist das der normale Preis welcher "nur" zur Teilnahme berechtigt oder hat man da noch andere Extras incl.???


----------



## Assmann2k (15. August 2009)

zum thema enduro bike
ich bin morgen mit meinem R.E.D one am start =D
startblock O falls man mich sucht 

viel glück morgen euch allen !

gruß leif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. August 2009)

wie wars mit dem enduro?


----------



## Assmann2k (17. August 2009)

es war ein echt hartes stück arbeit aber ich denke mit einem schnitt von 34.40 kann ich mich sehen lassen =) das rad wog immerhin 18kg

mal sehn was die fotos hergeben


----------



## Assmann2k (21. August 2009)

hier der beweis!
gefunden auf abendblatt.de
http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/443821]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Assmann2k (21. August 2009)

hier der beweis!
gefunden auf abendblatt.de





[/URL]


----------



## burn (17. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich waerme den Thread hier mal auf da es in nicht einmal 30Tagen wieder an den Start geht. Ich habe gerade auf der oben genannten Seite entdeckt das die 100km Strecke dieses Jahr wieder abgefahren wird.

08.08., So. 11:00 	
Lufthansa Cyclassics-Runde
Grupppenfahrt entlang der 100er-Cyclassics-Route, Schnitt über 30 km/h 	

Hamburg-Zentrum
Mönckeberstraße 
Vorm Saturn-Eingang

ist da jmd dabei? Bzw. weiss jmd von euch aus den letzten Jahren wieviele Leute da so mitfahren?


----------



## Sabo.g (19. Juli 2010)

Werde wohl wieder dabei sein. Mit der Teilnehmerzahl schwankt es etwas. Ich sag jetzt mal vorsichtig 20-40 Fahrer. Auf der Strecke selbst tummeln sich aber noch viele mehr.

MFG Sabo


----------



## John Rico (19. Juli 2010)

Das hört sich gar nicht schlecht an. Ich bin eh am überlegen, die Strecke vorher einmal abzufahren.
Aber was heißt "Schnitt über 30 km/h"? Reicht es, wenn man die 30 schafft oder kann es sein, dass die Gruppe mit nem 38er Schnitt fährt?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sabo.g (19. Juli 2010)

30 reicht


----------



## John Rico (22. Juli 2010)

Na dann werde ich mir den Termin mal notieren.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

